# 2018 vs. 2019 Fuel Economy



## TiggySUV (Dec 29, 2018)

Why does the 2019 Tiguan get slightly better fuel economy than the 2018 model (+2 mpg)? It seems like it has an identical engine/transmission...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I think the 2018 is very underrated for fuel economy. With my 2018 4Motion model - On the highway I can consistently get 33mpg average and even up to 35 depending on the situation. 

For 2019 they probably changed it to make it more accurate on the sticker. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

In real life, 2018 with it's old transmission mapping is more economical. I haven't achieved anything more than 28 mpg and I used to get 21+ on a Navigator 4WD (EPA was 17).


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

My 2019 SEL-P R-line i use 93 octane never able to pass 25mpg. lowest is 21mpg and the highest 25mpg. i have the car in eco mode. Most of the time i'm in highway going around 85mph thats probably why its so low not sure.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

theACN said:


> 2018 with it's old transmission mapping is more economical.


?? What is the evidence of transmission changes between 18 and 19?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I posted this in the 18-19 transmission thread, but it applies here even more so.

We need to give mileage estimates some time. In cold weather months, northern states (the line of who gets it and who doesn't is blurry) get oxygenated winter fuel which reduces emissions more than normal summer fuel. It also wreaks havoc with fuel mileage estimates due to it's poorer energy content. So one cannot properly compare mileage between model years and transmission updates at the moment because unless we know where everyone is fueling, and the exact blend they're receiving, the engine simply may not be producing as much power as it would on summer fuel, thus skewing all mileage measurements.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

VW2667 said:


> ?? What is the evidence of transmission changes between 18 and 19?


This was discussed on another thread but basically it's more of an observation. No 2019 owner, including me, is complaining about transmission behavior like slow pickup or immature upshift etc (unless I'm in ECO mode then it starts acting :screwy.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

We fluctuate between 24-26mpg in mixed driving. SEL-P FWD.


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> I posted this in the 18-19 transmission thread, but it applies here even more so.
> 
> We need to give mileage estimates some time. In cold weather months, northern states (the line of who gets it and who doesn't is blurry) get oxygenated winter fuel which reduces emissions more than normal summer fuel. It also wreaks havoc with fuel mileage estimates due to it's poorer energy content. So one cannot properly compare mileage between model years and transmission updates at the moment because unless we know where everyone is fueling, and the exact blend they're receiving, the engine simply may not be producing as much power as it would on summer fuel, thus skewing all mileage measurements.


As the saying goes - Your mileage may vary. At best these comments are anecdotal evidence. My recent 1000 mile jaunt up the NorCal coast on 101 which consists of divided and two lane highway for 400 miles up and down hills returned an average of about 28 MPG (on the trip computer). I was able to get a tank of OR gas and CA fuel with no real difference in mileage even though the OR premium is rated 92 vs 91 for CA. My vehicle is a 2018 SE 4Motion Since my wife is the primary driver, the long term mileage has not been reset for a long time. average mileage for 3000 miles or so has been around 28, which includes two road trips to OR. I've seen a best of around 35 on the highway


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

1054521247 said:


> My 2019 SEL-P R-line i use 93 octane never able to pass 25mpg. lowest is 21mpg and the highest 25mpg. i have the car in eco mode. Most of the time i'm in highway going around 85mph thats probably why its so low not sure.


Why 93 octane and spend 60 cents more per gallon? I believe 87 is sufficient.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

martiansoldier said:


> Why 93 octane and spend 60 cents more per gallon? I believe 87 is sufficient.


I agree. I used 93 for the first month. Then 87. I didn't notice any differences. The engine is designed for 87 anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

2,616 miles so far and the average mpg is a disappointing 24.95 (hand calculated). Almost all of those miles were highway. Lie-o-meter on the car was supposedly saying 30. I wasn't in the vehicle so I don't know the details or if the lie-o-meter was reading instantaneous mpg instead of cumulative. Not terrible mpg, just not what was hoped for. I also have to remember people often confuse mpg ratings using instantaneous mpg numbers instead of cumulative. If you can get consistently high mpg over several tanks that is a meaningful number. One tank wonders can have several explanations why the real mpg is actually lower than what car says or the operator thinks it is.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> Why 93 octane and spend 60 cents more per gallon? I believe 87 is sufficient.



Some people told me all turbo cars are better off with higher octane, now idk thats true. And i cant Tell the difference between 87 vs 93. I get the same millage out of them.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

First longer then normal trip I did was around 110 miles. That was on hiily terrain and some stop and go traffic. I averaged 33MPG on 93 octane fuel and in sport mode. Now I don't do 90mph on the freeway like some so I had the cruise set at 68. Also was on the winter tires and rims and no weight in the vehicle.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Just got 7.4L/100km with studded winters on a 750km trip. Going through the mountains average speed was 86 Km/hour, during a blizzard. Back on the highway, average was 110 km/hour.

Mileage wasn't as good on the way down, it was 8.7L/100km, but during the mountain passes we were doing 30km/hour. Couldn't pass because we were in a train of 50+ cars on single lane mountain highway for over 100 km.

This was with a 5 year old, 3 year old, and 1 year old in the middle row.

Third row was folded flat and we were packed to the nuts.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbages23 (Jul 31, 2018)

2018 SE 4 motion with 3rd Row owner since 7/31/18 12,200 miles avg mpg 29.4.. my 20 mile commute 5 days a week around 30 mpg avg, I've also manually calc and its really close. my avg speed is 40 mph.. longer trips to the mountains of upstate NY of 300+ miles with 3 adults avg 31 to 32 mpg at speeds of mid 60's..Two observations, trips at over 70 mph, mileage is way worse,, and cruise control actually give me lower MPG numbers. I try to keep RPM's on the HWY below 3000 closer to 2500. When my friend drives, she has a heavy foot and accelerates hard and the mpg is then usually around 3 MPG less.


----------

